# How many have mini donks and horses?



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 13, 2004)

OK, all you mini donkey owners-we now have our own forum to talk on. So I was just wondering how many of you that own mini horses also have mini donkeys? We have 3 jennys, 1 jack and 1 hinny. Aso, where are you all from? We're from Wisconsin.


----------



## dbarjminis (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi!

Yippee!!! Our own donkey forum!

We are from Wisconsin too.

We have one jack and two jennies (just sold three




). We also have one Mammoth gelding and a large standard gelding. Hoping to adopt a BLM burro too one day! We also just sold a mammoth jennet.

We have one mini stallion and three mares too.

Love the long ears tho! So gentle and comical.


----------



## RNR (Feb 13, 2004)

I am in the prosses of aquiring a mini donkey!! or Two!!

I am excited about this new fourm!!

RNR


----------



## minimule (Feb 14, 2004)

This is going to be great





Corrine, you and I have talked before but......

I have 12 mini horses, 2 mini mules, and 1 mini Jack. I also have a huge QH that is our farm mascot.

I have friends that recently got a trailer load of mini donkeys. They went to Nebraska and came home with 10 mini donkeys. They kept 4, another friend took 2 geldings, another friend took a jenny and jennet, and then anothe friend took 2 more geldings. One of the jennys my friends got was for me but I just don't have space for her.



She is also very pregnant. My friend told me "If she has the baby before I can make room for her.....she isn't leaving their place"

They are really good people and take exceptional care of all their animals. They will be trying to breed for a hinney. Their little mini stallion is in love with Long Ears. He doesn't care how big they are, just as long as they have the ears.





I'm gonna tell them all about this new forum. They should like it too.


----------



## minimule (Feb 14, 2004)

Hmmmm, try this again.

Yes, I have mini horses and a mini donkey. I have 12 mini horses, 2 mini mules, and 1 mini Jack. I also have 1 huge QH but he is the farm mascot.

I raise true miniature mules. A lot of people have been breeding "pony mules" for a while but I've chosen to stay with mares under 36". I would prefer even under 34" but I have found a couple of really nice mares just over that so......

Several of my friends just got into mini donkeys. A couple went to Nebraska and brought 10 minis home. They kept 4, 2 geldings went to a friend, 2 more another friend, and a prego jenny with last years jennet went to another. Everybody is so excited about them. One of the 4 my friends kept was for me. She is a pregnant jenny. We though maybe if we got an experienced jenny for my Jack, he might learn to breed jennys.

Unfortunatley, I just don't have the room for her right now. Then I'll be gone for 7 weeks and really don't want to bring another prego here for my non-horsey hubby to watch. The bad news is, if she has the baby before I can bring her here, my friend has all ready told me, "she won't be leaving their place". They love their animals dearly and take exceptional care of them.


----------



## gibsongrrl (Feb 14, 2004)

We are in Virginia and have one mini donkey and one mini horse and they are best buddies.



Here are some photos:

http://community.webshots.com/album/106373822GytMHv

Kristie


----------



## Steph_D (Feb 14, 2004)

I don't have any donkeys. I think I'm going to start looking for one this year though!


----------



## Steph_D (Feb 14, 2004)

I tried to post this once, trying again (Can you hear me now?)

I don't have any donkeys yet, but I'm hoping that I can do a little shopping this summer!


----------



## minifancier (Feb 14, 2004)

At present I don't have a mini donk I traded him to get an Arabian mare hauled from Iowa for me..But I sold the mare a few months later, and got back into the mini's~! I now have one miniature yearling colt, which by the way I got from one of our LB members QtrRae..

But I really miss my "Charley".. On the other post he is in the house when I took that picture..So this spring I am going to call Valley View Miniatures in Pittsville, WI. that is where I got Charley and see if they have another "Long Eared" that I can "housebreak" again~! Charley would also jump into my car and ride in the back seat~! You should have seen the looks I got while pullin up to the"window" at McDonalds~! He also loked to eat fries..


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Feb 14, 2004)

I dont own one but I would love to get a mini donk some day.

I am from Ontario Canada.

-kris


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 14, 2004)

TEST ONLY..


----------



## minifancier (Feb 14, 2004)

At the moment I don't own a donk..I traded my Charley to get an Arabian mare hauled from Iowa..Then after a few months I sold her, and now I am back into mini's~! I have a yearling colt that I got by the way from one of our LB members~ QtrRaes..I really miss my "Long eared" Charley so this spring I am going to get another Donkey..I am going to call "Valley View Miniatures" in Pittsville, WI. and see if they have another nice donk like I got from them before..On my other post it is Charley that is in the house with me~! He was also trained to ride in the back seat of my car..so I want to get another one and do that same type of training so I can get him also "housebroke"





You should see the looks I would get when pulling up to the "window" at McDonalds with Charley laying his head on my shoulder while picking up my food, and his~! He liked the french fries..



I had Charley for 4 years and kept him a stud as I was hoping to breed my mini mares with him but I ended up selling both of my females mini's so I never did use him, I think having mini mules would have been so neat to raise..



Now I can't wait till spring so I can get another donkey and then Smoke will also have a friend to play with


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi minifancier, yeah, I bet you do get some looks! We have a few that ride in the back of our truck and like to poke there heads thru the window that comes into the cab. We actually had a family follow us for about 30 miles along hi-way 141, and finally when we turned off so did they, they motioned for us to pull over which we did--he asked what TYPE of animal we had with us-told him, and then we were asked to show up for a birthday party for his daughter in Green Bay. What a day that was--! When we put our 2 Great Danes in the back someone thought we had BEARS! GO FIGURE.......I'm looking at a few more donks right now too. Would like to build my tiny herd up to about 10. We have 28 minis. So nice to meet you and right here in Wisconsin!!!!!


----------



## Marion at Underwoodfarms (Feb 14, 2004)

I have 2 jennys. One is a gray, the other is a very dark brown/chocolate spotted. They are just pets, although the spotted was bred when I bought her. Very much love there temperments. I am so glad that I vetoed the hubby and got my donkeys anyway



I got them last winter.

We are in Michigan


----------



## Ashley (Feb 14, 2004)

I dont raise them, but my uncle does. He is also in WI

B.B's Hidden Ranch


----------



## Steph_D (Feb 14, 2004)

I want a mini donkey so bad



My neighbor had some big donkeys and I just loved them!


----------



## R3 (Feb 14, 2004)

I just have one mini jenny. I bought her for my husband, as he likes to hear a donkey 'talk'. But, she has never really has found her 'voice', she just has a squeaky sounding hee-haw. My husband named her Donna Key. She is spotted, but mostly white. Some of her spots are gray and some of them are black. I think she is about 32" tall, but I've never measured her. I have 30 mini, and the jenny stays out with them. She has been pastured with all of my stallions, but so far, no little hinnies.

I do have one other donkey, but he's not a mini. I bought a donkey gelding as a guard animal when we got a forty acre pasture that had some wooded areas. I was a little afraid about turning minis out in a field so big that I couldn't see them all the time. I bought him at a livestock sale, and he was supposed to be two. But, I think now that he was only a baby. I've had him for over a year and a half, and he still only has one set of permanent teeth. He has also grown a LOT. He was slightly bigger than than an 'average' donkey when I got him, but now he is pretty big. I would guess getting close to 14 hands tall. He is certainly big enough to be a guard animal to run off coyotes and stray dogs, but he is afraid of the minis, and lets them boss him around. My husband named him Don Key....


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 14, 2004)

WOW! your hubby sure picked out some cute names!!!!



They are so unique..Donna Key and Don Key


----------



## RNR (Feb 14, 2004)

We are in the prosses of getting two donks!!!!

I can't wait!! It is going to be soo nice to have a place to talk about them!!!

RNR


----------



## virginia (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi

I've got a mini donk Jack yearlin. He is as cute as a button. He recently developed something on his face. At first it kind of looiked like pimples but they dried and then he lost a lot of his furry face. He looks real srtange but still cute. I'm going to geld him in a month or so. Are they all so sweet.

I got him to put with my Dwarfs, hopefully he'll be protection for them as he gets older. Right now, he's kinda low on the totum pole.

Ginny


----------



## minimule (Feb 15, 2004)

I have both. I have 12 mini horses, 2 mini mules and 1 mini Jack. I raise miniatures mules. (As if you didn't know). My mules have a really sweet personality. They both love attention. At times they do act shy but usually come around.

My friends just got 4 mini jennys. One is in foal, which they actually got for me. Unfortunately, I have NO room for her. I want her bad but Rich told me if she has the foal before I can move her, "She is not leaving thier place". They tend to fall head-over-heels with their animals. I know all these guys are in a good home.


----------



## dbarjminis (Feb 16, 2004)

hi,

I posted on this earlier, but my post dissappeared, so trying again.

We are in central Wisconsin. We have as of yesterday sold all the miniature horses but one (can't part with my little Rosie!) and are going to concentrate solely on the mini donks.

We currently have 4 jennets and one jack. We have grey, brown, spotted, and sorrel. We are excited to start our expanding donkey program! We've had 3 miniature donkey foals in the 4 years that we've had mini donks and they are so fun and loving.

We also have a mammoth gelding and a large standard gelding. And hoping to adopt a BLM burro soon!


----------



## Frisky Fields mini (Feb 16, 2004)

hi donkey group!

I do not have a mini donkey.......yet but am eagerly finding out more information so when I finally find one I will be able to know just how to care for him/her!! yeah!

One person told me that minidonkeys do not winter well here in Wisconsin and I wonder if anyone here has ever heard of that? There seems to be quite a few here in WI, and no one else has ever told me that before.......in fact when I asked it on yahoo donkey group, everyone said as long as they can get out to wind they do just fine.....but want to be properly educated!!!

also if you were to breed them, would you want registered donkeys? and what is the most popular donkey registry?

thanks!! hoping to gain lots of knowledge

Terri

ffminis


----------



## bear (Feb 16, 2004)

We have two mini horses and one mini donkey. I asked for a donkey for Christmas and finally found him last spring. He is named Nicodemus. The sweetest little thing and has such gentle eyes. We did have him gelded after we got him as I am not wanting to raise mules. He is about like having a pet dog follow you around. He does not like cats!

Friski Fields mini, here in Missouri I know Nicodemus does not like being in the wind. He will be in the little barn and the horses will be out running around. I have heard that they can't take the cold like the horses do but I don't know if that is right or not. I would like to hear others opinions on the cold being harder on the donkeys.

Bear/Kay


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 17, 2004)

I keep my donkeys in the barn overnight in winter, and also when our weather gets nasty and cold, otherwise they do go out during the day. I was told too, that the donkeys dont "take" to the cold like the horses do, when I got my first one. Well, not long after that-- it was winter and sure enough (and it WASNT even COLD out yet!!!!) there was my donkey standing by the barn door shaking, so from then on mine have been going in at night. I do have a large very enclosed, shelter with just a door on , but she wouldnt even go in to that. I did buy her from Wisconsin, as a 2 yr. old so it wasnt like this was the first time she seen colder weather, but I do know of a few other donkey owners in Wisconsin, Illinois, and the upper Michigan and they all put there donks in too. So guess I'm just going with the flo........There is a guy not far from me that has horses and donkeys and DOES keep them out all winter with hardly any protection from the elements, his seen to do just fine... but I would feel sorry for them out there!




I'd like to hear more on this too.


----------



## minifancier (Feb 17, 2004)

Know last year when it got real cold my Charley would spend lots of time in the shed..But I did not shut him in there he would go in and out..I guess maybe that is why I had him in the house a lot~!



And I would go out and just "feal" his ears and see how cold they were..My sheds are more then just 3 sided..They are just like a barn with out a small door to close so there are almost inclosed I guess..I am also of thinking of maybe hanging those heavy duty plastic stips in the opening...That would keep out most of the wind also..I did have nice water heater in the tank that would keep the water sort of well all most warm about 43 degress so he did have fairly warm water to drink.


----------



## Erica (Feb 17, 2004)

I have two jennies in my herd of miniature horses. Dolly Parton a 34" 14 yr old gray/cross and then her foal Loretta Lynn now 3yrs 33" also a gray/cross and star. Sort of thinking about looking a spotted jack to add with them.


----------



## dbarjminis (Feb 17, 2004)

Frisky Fields - I have TOLD you that mini donks (any donks for that matter) don't like the cold, some tolerate it real well, but others don't. WHy do you think I just sold my best two jennets to a southern state? One frostbit off half her ear and two inches off her tail and that's before it was even really cold (before christmas). Maybe now that other people are saying it too, you'll believe it.


----------



## dreamsminis (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm so happy that there is now a donkey forum. I've been reading the mini horse forum for about three months now and truly enjoy it and have learned a great deal. I'm new to minis. I have three mini horses, Tiki 10 months old, Nikki 9 months old, Dandi Dan 10 months, and my mini donkey Dudley who was born on the fouth of July of this year. Tiki was my first mini, I went to buy a donkey but there was none available yet. But one was due any day so I told the breeder I would take it, to call when it was born. I went looking around the property and seen this beautiful little pinto filly who was only two months old. I knew I had to have her. A week after I bought Tiki I got a call from the breeder that a little male donkey had just been born. He was only 5 hours old when I first seen him and he was just beautiful. He walked right over to me and I fell in love. I love all my minis, but there is just something so special about a donkey.


----------



## minifancier (Feb 19, 2004)

Maybe dreamsmini's it is the story that goes along with the donkey that makes them soooo irresistible and appealing~!


----------



## Frisky Fields mini (Feb 19, 2004)

YIKES..........I am not here to get slammed, just trying to gain some knowledge and this seems to be a great place to do that!!??

thank you!!

Terri

ffminis


----------



## Frisky Fields mini (Feb 19, 2004)

hey Bear,

is your donkey the Nicodemous that was featured on Animal Planets pet story? just curious if is the the same donkey!!!!

take care

Terri

ffminis


----------



## minifancier (Feb 19, 2004)

Oh frisky,, don't take to heart



..Just because some people are a little strong on the language



...Mine has been out in the cold for almost 5 years without any trouble,,But like that person did say "some handle it some don't" But then to go on and on was really not called for



...Let it roll off your back and have fun with these Long Ears~! I also am on 3 donkey forums in Yahoo..I am going to get another donk this spring from the same farm that I did before, in Pittsville, WI. His seem to be able to handle the cold as they are in big fields to run...He does have a shelter barn but for the most part they are outside and healthy..These are very hardy critters that have been around for years some shelter to get in out of the cold wind and what we are gettin now cold rain mixed with snow yucky stuff..They do just fine..They are not dumb animals and will seek out a shelter and do great. We are all friends here and hope to stay that way for a long time



In fact I just signed up today to get DSL



It will take about 2 weeks yet before I get it but htne I shall be able to do the interent even more and faster


----------



## bear (Feb 19, 2004)

Frisky Fields, no it isn't that donkey but that is where I got the name from. Wasn't that a great show! I have written to the people that owned that particular Nicodemus but never did hear anything back from them.

Bear/Kay


----------



## Frisky Fields mini (Feb 19, 2004)

hA! yes, that was a great show.................... Ya know they once had an ad for donkeys for sale, and I did talk to him or her?? and they seemed like real nice people........It was like talking to celebraties!!! lol!!

great NAME.....

thanks

Terri

ffminis


----------



## minih (Feb 20, 2004)

We only have one jenny less than a year old that I bought for my husband for his birthday. Her name is Dixie Belle, but I call her Squeaker. Like R3's jenny she hasn't found her voice yet and she squeaks and barks everywhere. I don't know if this is true for all donkeys but she seems to talk alot more than our mini's. She will see you coming and start up squeaking and barking. She does have the sweetest face, my husband is crazy about her.


----------



## Denise (Feb 21, 2004)

I've got one gelded little fella. He is just the most curious little donkey. He runs with my 8 miniature horses and forever is causing trouble. He always pulls the hose out of the troughs when I am not looking. Bites everybody in the hocks, then runs like the wind, races the fence line teasing my 2 big jennys on the other side. I think he wakes up in the morning thinking what trouble he can cause today. I love him and wouldnt want in any other way.


----------



## StarWish (Feb 22, 2004)

Hello, Group! My friend, Minimules told me you all were here. This is great news!

To answer the current question, we have 10 mini horses and now, 4 mini jennies(one of those is pregnant) AND, we have a Haflinger and 2 riding mules.

StarWish


----------



## minimule (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey welcome StarWish! You'll have fun here!

How's Maria doing?


----------



## StarWish (Feb 25, 2004)

Minimules,

Thanks for asking about Maria and for the "welcome" to the forum. Maria is doing well. She sure didn't like getting her WNV shot today, though. Horse cookies helped her get over it!

StarWish


----------



## spottedrj (Mar 29, 2004)

hello all, i'm new here. i to have mini donks and mini horses. trying now for mini hinny. i have a small pony hinny (?) stud that was given to me. just big enough for me to ride. glad i found this forum,not to many folks like donks or mules here in ohio,but are growing in numbers


----------



## StarWish (Mar 30, 2004)

Welcome spottedrj!

Gee, how have you guys in OH kept the sweetness and affection-loving nature of donkeysand mules unknown? Actually, why do LOTS of people not know all of the GREAT things about donkeys and mules? We've all heard the "bad" things... So, I guess it's on your shoulders to enlighten people in OH! HA!

StarWish/Colleen...on behalf of our 4 jennies and 2 riding mules!


----------

